# Columbia MFA Screenwriting video submission?



## CampbellSoup (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi! I have my Columbia application almost entirely finished, but I keep going back to the optional video upload. I have short films I have made, but I'm wondering if I need to add them if I'm only applying to screenwriting?


----------



## Cody Young (Dec 10, 2020)

CampbellSoup said:


> Hi! I have my Columbia application almost entirely finished, but I keep going back to the optional video upload. I have short films I have made, but I'm wondering if I need to add them if I'm only applying to screenwriting?


Hi, I'm in a similar boat. I wasn't sure as to whether or not I should submit a video exercise (producing here), but I believe I will submit a short film I wrote and produced. My thought process is that it is just another way to display my creativity to the panel. I'm not sure how professional your material is, professional being entirely subjective of course, but I would say that if your films display the type of writer you are and reveal more about your background, then you should definitely considering submitting them. I think it only adds and unless they are absolutely godawful, I don't believe they will detract from your application at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## lucychoi97 (Dec 11, 2020)

I submitted my application a couple of days ago and FYI I didn't submit my videos since they are not that professional enough. If you want to include yours, then I would say, go for it!


----------

